# anyone done a WHOLE RIBEYE for prime rib?



## trx680 (Feb 5, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone has SV a whole boneless ribeye for a prime rib?


----------



## boomerangg22 (Feb 5, 2017)

I would think that would take a very long time.


----------



## marctrees (Feb 7, 2017)

Is there a food safety issue here?

I have NO idea, just asking about the (not sure) "4 hour rule" about safe temperature ??

Marc


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 7, 2017)

Marctrees said:


> Is there a food safety issue here?
> 
> I have NO idea, just asking about the (not sure) "4 hour rule" about safe temperature ??
> 
> Marc


The 4 hour rule does not apply to SV cooking.

Al


----------



## trx680 (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm not talking about trying to cook the ribeye well done. Just turn it from raw to a prefect rare.

Years ago when I worked in a restaurant we got these ready-to-slice-and-serve whole prime ribs.They were vacuumed sealed in plastic with its juices. It was cooked rare. Slice it, Drop it in Au Jus until it was cooked as desired. I'm wondering if it was sealed raw and sous vide cooked??


----------



## marctrees (Feb 8, 2017)

Al - Puzzled here.

Why does it not matter ?   Marc


----------



## aldersmoke (Mar 12, 2017)

I cooked a 3 bone rib roast (bones removed so roast would fit in Gourmia Sous Vide cooker) at Christmas.  Salted Roast and let sit in the refrigerator overnight. Vac sealed in bag - then cooked for 9 hours @ 135d for medium/medium rare.  The cooker comes to temperature very quickly.

When we were ready to eat within 15 minutes, I removed the butcher twine and seared it in a 500d oven for about 9 minutes.  No resting needed, then sliced.  I also slow roasted 2 other rib roasts in the oven and did an after sear on them following a 40 minute rest after the IT peaked. They were all great, but the Sous Vide version was the most uniform cooked roast of the three.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2017)

trx680 said:


> I'm not talking about trying to cook the ribeye well done. Just turn it from raw to a prefect rare.
> 
> Years ago when I worked in a restaurant we got these ready-to-slice-and-serve whole prime ribs.They were vacuumed sealed in plastic with its juices. It was cooked rare. Slice it, Drop it in Au Jus until it was cooked as desired. I'm wondering if it was sealed raw and sous vide cooked??


You can do the same thing in a Smoker, and put smoke on it the whole time:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138992/prime-rib-calendar-my-favorite-smokes

Perfect Uniform Pink from Bark to Bark.

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 13, 2017)

trx680 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has SV a whole boneless ribeye for a prime rib?


trx680,

I have not cooked a whole roast sous vide as of yet, but my next dry aged roast will be. I can only speak from experience, but the dry aged steaks that I have cooked sous vide cannot compare to cooking them on a grill or cutting them from a roast cooked in a smoker. Can’t see why a whole roast would be any different.

T


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 14, 2017)

Marctrees said:


> Al - Puzzled here.
> 
> Why does it not matter ?   Marc


Not Al, but I'll chime in. It's because Pasteurization (heating to kill bacteria) is a product of temperature AND time. Food A must be at X° for so many minutes. As the temperature goes up, the time goes down. The FDA guidelines take into consideration that most home cooks don't have the equipment to hold exact temperatures, so they generally give the temperature which requires the least time. Chicken is safe at 165° for just a couple seconds. It's also safe after being held at 140° for several minutes. I can't remember the exact time.


----------



## remsr (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi Al! Haven't been around lately but I thought I better get back into it. Besides I have these huge Cowboy stakes that I am pondering how to cook. I'm thinking maybe Sous Vide after a little cold smoke then a good sear. Another idea is to slow smoke them to 128 Inturnal temp then sear them? It wouldn't be the end of the world if I messed them up but Id rather not.

Randy,


----------



## dls1 (Mar 14, 2017)

trx680,

When you mention a whole rib eye (boneless) are you referring to a full 7 bone roast with the bone removed. If so, I've not done one that large, but I have done a 4 bone roast sous vide where the bone had been removed and tied back on much in the same manner that Aldersmoke did.

I removed and reserved the bone, cut the roast in half to better fit a large Cambro container I use for SV, then seasoned and bagged each half and cooked them at 133F 3 days ahead of serving. I don't recall the specifics, but I think that I probably cooked them for around 6. hours. When done, I placed the bags in an ice water bath to chill then moved them to a refrigerator. On the day of service, the bags went back to a water bath with the temp set at 125F for about 3 hours to warm. Just prior to service, I removed the roasts from the bags, reserved the liquids to build a jus, patted the dry, then put them in an oven pre-heated to 500F for 6-7 minutes to sear and build a slight crust. I then removed the roasts, and sliced and served them. Simple perfection!

That said, doing the PR sous vide as I did somewhat mimics, with marginally better results, a process that I've used for at least 15 years when preparing roasts of any nature. With that process, I simply put the seasoned roasts in an oven (or smoker) set at the lowest possible temperature until it reaches the internal temperature I desire. From there, I wrap the roast in HD foil, and let it rest for 30 minutes or so before searing.

In a situation like this, the biggest benefit of doing the roast sous vide is that it allows me to do the cooking at the desired finish internal temperature well ahead of time so that at the time of service there's nothing more to do except hands off finishing in a warm water bath set at a temperature equal to, or slightly less than, the cooking temperature.

No matter how you do it, sous vide, in the oven, smoker, or otherwise, properly (and perfectly) cooking a prime rib, or any other roast, is one of the simplest cooking tasks to be had, but so many people tend to over complicate the issue with any number of meaningless steps.


----------

